# Breeders in Washington



## Otus (May 16, 2011)

I need advice. My house feels so empty without my big dog. It will be time for another pup soon. I've had six GSD in my life. The last two were German Showline. Both wonderful dogs. I do suspect that Otus may have had the beginnings of DM this last year . The dog I had before him was completely sound until he passed at age 11.
I would like to find a companion dog. I am interested in agility training but haven't ever done it. My German Showline dogs were so smart & willing that basic obedience training was easy.
There were a couple other threads I've read about breeders in the Washington state area. 
Would you folks out there who know good breeders in my area please chime in and advise me where to look. 
I like the German Showline dogs but I'm worried about what I see in their current structure. I've also read a multitude of discussions here regarding this.
I would be interested in looking at working lines too.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Not sure where in Washington you are, but von Sudlich (Southern Kennels) is in Graham for showlines and Schraderhus is in Roy for working lines. I know both breeders personally and have seen many of the dogs they have produced.


----------



## Otus (May 16, 2011)

Thanks Jaggirl47 for your suggestions. I'm over by Puget Sound. Finding good breeders near me would make looking at dogs easier but I'm not limited to staying local. 
Do you, (or anyone reading this) know anything about "CA-JI Shepherds"?

Given that I'm liable to fall in love with the first pup I see.........I need to be steered to a breeder adept at breeding good dogs & even better if she or he is adept at making good people/puppy match.


----------



## Otus (May 16, 2011)

I saw a beautiful 10 month old GSL male pup recently. The owner said he came from , "Schaffenhaus Shepherds" (Schaffenhaus Shepherds - German Shepherd Dogs for Companionship and Competition)

I'd be appreciative of any remarks regarding this breeder......especially any comments re: the pedigree/ eval. of the next planned breeding on their site.

And, there's a prominent kennel/ website for a breeder with more dogs & testimonials called, "Von Waldberg"
Can anyone remark with critique/comments on these two breeders?


----------



## gracierose (Mar 19, 2011)

We recently purchased a puppy from Jean at Schraderhaus K9 and had a great experience. She helped us choose our Kahlua and so far she was right on target as to what we were looking for. Her dogs are working line so I don't know if your interested, but we are very happy with our experience and I wouldn't hesitate to get another dog from her.


----------

